
There’s No Such Thing as Free Will but we’re better off believing in it anyway - kevinskii
http://www.theatlantic.com/magazine/archive/2016/06/theres-no-such-thing-as-free-will/480750/?single_page=true
======
WalterSear
>Many scientists say that the American physiologist Benjamin Libet
demonstrated in the 1980s that we have no free will. It was already known that
electrical activity builds up in a person’s brain before she, for example,
moves her hand; Libet showed that this buildup occurs before the person
consciously makes a decision to move. The conscious experience of deciding to
act, which we usually associate with free will, appears to be an add-on, a
post hoc reconstruction of events that occurs after the brain has already set
the act in motion.

He did no such thing. He simply demonstrated that we aren't immediately aware
of our own volition.

Moreover:

[http://www.nytimes.com/2016/05/16/opinion/consciousness-
isnt...](http://www.nytimes.com/2016/05/16/opinion/consciousness-isnt-a-
mystery-its-matter.html)

------
dmfdmf
>...but we're better off believing in it anyway.

So we have a choice?

All attacks on free will are forms of self-contradiction.

